# Milwaukee routers



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

This one is for Mike please give me your opinion on these routers I have just seen them in a dealers show room. regards carl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, the only Milwaukee router I have used is the big one, the 5625-20. This is one heavy duty router which will work well in a table or free hand. If they made a plunge base for this router it would sell like hot cakes. Everyone has liked it in the 3+ hp router comparison testing so far.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Not Mike but I do have two Milwaukee routers.

Most recent a 5615-21 BodyGrip Router, setup for my dovetail jig. It grips nicely in my hand, plenty of power for the use, fairly smooth spinning and more feature rich than......

my old 5650, which has been around for decades, even to the point of being refurbed (brushes and bearings) quite a while ago. This is an industrial grade unit that, I believe, is no longer produced. A workhorse and part of the Milwaukee stable of tools well known to the trades back when.

No complaints to speak-of with either, it does remain to be seen if the new Milwaukee unit is up to snuff compared to the old war horse.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies you have swayed my mind I am going to fetch the biggest one I can lay my hands on today. best regards carl.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi I was hoping BJ3 would also give some input seeing that he has more routers than any dealer here in SA . regards carl


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Milwaukee routers are Great routers a work horse router I'm not a big fan of the hand use (12 lb.tool ) a bit of a tank router I call them a coffee pot router but in the router table they are hard to beat..all the power you will every need...

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-562...d=1365654798&sr=1-1&keywords=milwaukee+router

===


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you BJ I saw these routers for the first time yesterday will be returning to the dealer today to try and secure one as he only had two ideal for my table regards carl


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Per request, a look at the old 5650 router, rated I believe at 1-1/2hp and is still as strong as the newer 5615 body grip rated at 1-3/4 hp 






5650 basic stuff







5615 more features

Neither is variable speed but they're fine for how I use them, if one were to go with a single router shop, variable speed is almost a "must have"


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've got to agree with BJ on this... that is a NICE router. Had the oportunity to play with it a bit over at Mike's house a while back. Not badly balanced to use freehand, but it would really shine in a table application.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Tom do you know if that older model was available In 220 volts 50 Hz. regards carl


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Carl,

I my neck of the woods, 120v is all I'm aware of.

Don't know about the market in S Africa.

Nevertheless, the older one looks to be no longer produced. Some may be available refurbished or second hand via something like eBay.


----------

